# Where to Hunt for Open Bull on Oct 5th



## bookcliffs (Aug 8, 2013)

I have a $393 non-resident bull tag for the Oct 5 opening. My buddy and I will be trailering up some mules for the hunt and am wondering about where to hunt where the mules might give us some advantage over hiking in and packing out game on backpack. We're thinking Kamas now but haven't hunted that area for over 30 years when we lived here. We hunted the Yellowstone north of Duchesne a few year back but that was mighty rocky and as thick as fleas on a dog. Saw a nice 320+ bull up close and personal but couldn't get that 180 grains heading into the right direction. I was thinking about going to Nine Mile but thanks for info from many of you, we learned that the critters are on the Rez about that time. I'll be in Utah Friday thru Monday looking for the "garden spot." I'd sure appreciate once again some of that valuable local kmowlede from a non-resident that's willing to pump $400 into the Fish and Game coffers for the privilege of hunting in God's Country. Much thanks.


----------



## RoosterKiller (May 27, 2011)

I'd say the Noth slope. Lots of back country there that only people with horses or mules can get to.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

^ This!

Plenty of elk on the North Slope and with pack animals you can access areas that us suckers on foot can't get to. I'd head towards the east end of the north slope and pick a spot. You can PM me and I'll share what I saw last year up there.


----------



## Charina (Aug 16, 2011)

If you want to do kamas, i know where you can go along the southern border where a large bull hides and recovers post-rut. But it is thick stuff, up close and personal hunting, no glassing. You won't see another hunter though. Not once did i see a hunter within 1 mile, even though it was only 1.25 miles in! Via trail, it is about 4 miles. I'm still smarting from the steep climbs last year, so won't be going after him this year. Another year of forgetting how hard the hike out is each night and i might try it again.

With pack animals, i might rather go onto the flatter basin from the crystal lake / Washington lake trailhead.

The odds would be in your favor getting in a ways, but the kamas unit has a very low success rate as compared to other units. 5% in 2011 if i recall correctly.


----------



## Elkaholic2 (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks for pitching in your money!!! Lol... But with all joking aside. Even with mules or horses, your in for a hard hunt. Kamas runs around 11% on average for rifle and the north slope is about the same. South slope holds the most number of elk and runs 15% most years. You can go days without seeing an elk let alone a bull. It takes years of hunting and scouting before you can consistently find elk every day in the uintas. Expect long days of still hunting thick timber. If it stays dry. With horses I'd look into the wilderness area. They will stay high until weather starts the migration to lower elevations. Yellowstone and dry gulch are good spots. Uinta canyon is good. If you do go around the kamas area with mules I'd head towards rocky sea pass and naturalist basin area. But keep on mind it can dump feet of snow with one storm up there. So be ready. If you choose the n.s. look into hoop lake area and south towards the divide. Kamas as a lot of pressure in every drainage. So if want want solitude, kamas will not offer it. Good luck


----------



## BradN (Sep 25, 2007)

While I've never hunted the South Slope, when I've backpacked I've always seen elk between Chepeta Lake and Whiterocks Lake (east of Chepeta). If I had horses, I think this area would be ideal. Plenty of good camping and water available. The terrain seems to be good elk terrain. 

I don't know, however, if the area gets much hunting pressure. Chepeta is a trailhead for accessing the Uinta Highline Trail. I've also seen elk to the west of Chepeta.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

south slope definantly has more elk


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

You are not an elk hunter until you have taken a bull on the north slope.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

JuddCT said:


> You are not an elk hunter until you have taken a bull on the north slope.


As it turns out, I'm not an elk hunter. Epic Fail!


----------



## Elkaholic2 (Feb 24, 2013)

What if it was on a north facing slope???:mrgreen:


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Elkaholic2 said:


> What if it was on a north facing slope???:mrgreen:


We will hold a vote and let you know.


----------

